# Roulettezahlen einlesen



## opasam (20. Jan 2016)

Hallo !

Ich möchte gerne in  einem Onlinecasino die Roulettezahlen einlesen, also
einen Bot schreiben, der nachher noch mehr Dinge für mich erledigt, aber eins nach dem anderen. 

Könnt Ihr mir eine gute Methode empfehlen ? 
Wir sind uns wohl alle einig, daß es ohne Screenshots nicht geht.


Danke !!!!

LG


----------



## Joose (21. Jan 2016)

Sind vom entsprechenden OnlineCasino solche Tools erlaubt? 
Ich nehme mal nicht an das es erlaubt ist Bots zu verwenden.
Auch glaube ich nicht das dir hier jemand an Hand dieser Überfülle an Informationen helfen wird/kann.


----------

